# show off your guns



## coon killer

If you have a gun you want to show off then post some pics here :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy

My 223 Weatherby Vanguard. 
Scheels 4.5-14 x 42 scope.
Pivoting Bipod.
Great shooting and great feeling gun.


----------



## kevin.k

Remington 222

bushnell scope, Rock mount bipods (cheap ones)

but i do love this rifle not the most attractive gun out there but she does perform for a small rifle


----------



## justund223

what did you wrap your gun with and does remove easily?

thanks


----------



## Jrbhunter

I'll have to take some pictures of my rifles... don't have any pictures that don't include me and/or some fur.


----------



## iwantabuggy

There is an older post doing exactly what you are here. Look it up and you'll see some great looking rifles of all kinds.


----------



## kevin.k

I Wrapped my rifle with vet wrap, fallguy game me this tip a year or 2 ago, its great stuff not only do i use it on my dog but my gun!!!!, and yes it removes easily, no resedue and its not sticky


----------



## SilentKnight

A picture of my custom Kimber 22-250.


----------



## dfisher

SilentKnight said:


> A picture of my custom Kimber 22-250.


Silent,
That's a handy looking little rifle. Very nice and compact. Is it pretty accurate?
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## ruger1

dfisher, I see the bi-pods in your pics. I have a pair of them and HATE them. Not impressed at all. Do you really like them? If so, why?


----------



## dfisher

Ruger,
Those aren't mine. They are from the pic above of Silent Knights rifle. I was just quoting and got the pic, as I'm not too good at quoting. Might hit the Knight up about that one.
Sorry for creating the confusion.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## ruger1

SilentKnight,

I see the bi-pods in your pics. I have a pair of them and HATE them. Not impressed at all. Do you really like them? If so, why?

No problem dfisher


----------



## SilentKnight

I do actually like my gaurdforce shooting sticks. Obviously I only use my sticks when I am in the sitting position. Truth be known, sometimes they do get in the way and I just shoot free hand, but they do come in handy for the longer shots when accuracy counts.

Now I do have a swiveling harris bipod that I use when I am shooting from the prone position. The only problem with that is when the snow gets deeper, it makes it more difficult for me to use these. The only times I find myself using them anymore is when I am sitting up in haystacks or on the top of a hill when their height isnt a factor.

Now my kimber is a sweet gun, but it wasnt always that way. I had to send it back to the factory a couple of different times because it really didnt work well in cold weather. They tried cleaning it multiple times and finally ended up having to re-manufacture the spring for the firing pin multiple times until it was strong enough to dent a primer properly in sub 0 weather. Needless to say I was very un-happy with my new gun when I first purchased it. Thankfully at that time I had a Remington 788 and a Remington 700 VSSF both chambered in 22-250 that allowed me to continue hunting till my kimber was fixed.


----------



## dfisher

Silent,
Well, that's sure a nice looking gun. What's that weigh? Looks as light as a feather. Something you could carry all day and not be worn down.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## 308

kevin k. what 222 cartridges do you use :beer:


----------



## kevin.k

50 grain hornady V-max, dropped a doe this year with it at around 250 yards....


----------



## SDHandgunner

Above is my newest Coyote Getter. It is a Stainless-Steel G2 T/C Contender with a Stainles-Steel Super 14 .223 Remington Barrel. Mounts are Weaver and the Scope is a 3x12x32mm Burris LER Handgun Scope.

Just received it back from the Gunsmith this afternoon after having him do a trigger job on it. Now it breaks really nice and crisp at 2 1/2 pounds. With a little luck I am going to get the barrel broke in and it sighted in this weekend.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy

Larry

Nice gun! is that a single shot then? Finally you show us a gun deserving of your name "SDHandgunner"! 8)


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Anyone ever shot one of these? My uncle used to have one(pretty sure this is what he had).
http://www.weatherby.com/products/guns. ... FPI7M8RR1O


----------



## SDHandgunner

Fallguy said:


> Larry
> 
> Nice gun! is that a single shot then? Finally you show us a gun deserving of your name "SDHandgunner"! 8)


Fallguy, yep a Single Shot, Break Open T/C G2 Contender. My addiction with this blasted Handguns started many, many years ago in 1982.









Is the .223's little sister so to speak. This is a T/C Super 14 .22 LR Match Barrel, again with a 3x12x32mm Burris LER Handgun Scope. No this one is not going to be a Coyote Getter, but hopefully will raise havoc with the local Gopher Population this spring.










Here is BIG BROTHER. This one is a 15" Stainless-Steel T/C Encore chambered in .284 Winchester, and wearing yet another 3x12x32mm Burris LER Handgun Scope. This one shoots 140gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with H-4831SC to a muzzle velocity of 2665 FPS. I used it on opening day of the South Dakota East River Deer Season to drop a smaller 4x4 (smaller antlers I mean, big bodied) Whitetail Deer at 150 yards.









is the newest addition. I picked up this used 10" .30 Herrett Barrel, RCBS Reloading Dies and 140 rounds of Ammo for a song. After all these years we have finally figured out why my lovely wife has such a hard time shooting Rifles, she is right handed and left eyed. My wife used to shoot Rimfire Competition with a Handgun years ago, and we figured this would be the next thing we try. Nope haven't fired a round through this barrel as yet, but hope to in the next week or so.

I tried, I really tried to get a Coyote with the .284 Encore on Opening Day of South Dakota's East River Deer Season. Immediately after I shot the buck a Coyote came streaking out of the Rice Cane down the same trail the Buck came on. I barked and barked and barked some more at this Coyote but he never slowed down to less than 95 MPH. I couldn't even keep him in the scope.

Well Fallguy, you asked.

Larry


----------



## NCGMAN

SAVAGE 223 ACCUTRIGGER, BUSHNELL 6-24X40 AND THE TRUSTY OLD STEVENS SINGLE SHOT 12 GA. 
THAT'S WHAT I USE HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA. MAN IT SURE IS SOME PRETTY RIFLES AND "PISTOLS" AINT IT.


----------



## SDHandgunner

NCGMAN, nice camo job, I like. I sure wish I had the courage to do a camo paint job one my .223.

Larry


----------



## NCGMAN

LAST YEAR ,, AFTER SEEING ALL THE PRETTY CAMO GUNS I DECIDED TO DO IT. WENT TO WAL MART AND GOT THE SPAY CAMO PAINT. THREE CANS,, BLACK,SAND AND GREEN. CLEANED THE GUN AND PROCEEDED TO SPRAY. FIRST COAT WAS THE SAND, LET DRY, SECOND COAT WAS THE GREEN AND BLACK, LET DRY. I LIKED ALSO!!!! SO PROCEEDED TO PAINT THE SHOTGUN LAYING ON THE FLOOR. THANKS FOR THE POSITIVE COMMENT.. [/b]


----------



## pfast




----------



## usmarine0352

Strangely, coyotes have never escaped.










:beer:


----------



## windowlicker

Some guy told me to buy this one so I did.




























bought some brass shiney thingys, some little round disks, some boooolets, and some powder. Put the little disks on the bottom of the brass shiney thingys, poured some powder in with an old spoon, pounded the booooolets in the hole on top with a hammer and..........I'LL BE DAMNED!!!!!!!!!

5 shots at 100 paces.....or maybe it was 105 I can't member




























shoulda layed my old carhart cross the truck window. prolly whould have shot a little better.

:wink:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

SD, was he runnin like this :run: ?


----------



## Burly1

I'll bet that high dollar scope helps you to get on target in a jiffy!


----------



## windowlicker

High dollar? Ahhhh, not really, I guess that depends on your perspective.

Yes it's a Nightforce, NSX. And yes it does help me get on target in a jiffy.

:beer:

I just wish I knew what to do after that......... :-?


----------



## windowlicker

Anybody know what all those little dots mean?


----------



## MossyMO

Too me it means you are at a loss for words.....

But I know you; and that can not be the chance !!!

Sorry buddy !!!


----------



## huntin1

windowlicker said:


> Anybody know what all those little dots mean?


Which ones, the ones going up up and down, or the the ones going side to side?

huntin1


----------



## SDHandgunner

CoyoteBlitz said:


> SD, was he runnin like this :run: ?


Nope much, much faster. In fact I think he was over the speed limit.

Larry


----------



## coyote_buster

anyone shoot sks, my bud does and he loves it.


----------



## Burly1

Winderlicker,
The side to side dots are for establishing lead when pass shooting geese. The up and downers are for the springing teal shots at the sporting clays range. Have you had a chance to try those VLD's on deer? I understand they're quite good on big game, as well as being very accurate.
Burl


----------



## huntin1

Aahh, so that's what they're for, wasn't quite sure myself.

I do know what they're called though. Mil dots, which is short for military dots. I'm pretty sure they named them this cause all the military sniper types have them dots in their scopes. Then, other guys started buying scopes with them in cause they look so kewl, but they kept the name.

huntin1


----------



## johngfoster

Huntin1: actually those mil dots stand for "milliradian dots". I'm not 100% on the numbers, but a radian is a measure of angle, like a degree, only the angle it measures is equal to if you took the radius of a circle and layed it out on the circumference. Now divide this angle by 1000 (I think) and you get a milliradian, or a mil dot measure. This like having a HUD (heads up display) that measures degrees, built into your scope.

Now comes the tricky part (sort-of): you first have to know the actual hight of your target. Then you measure how high your target is in mils. Next you use a formula like the Tangent of an angle (trigonometry) and you get the distance to your target. Bottom line: mil dots are a tool to calculate the distance to your target.

size of target in yd x 1000 = range to target
mil reading

Example: A typical human measures about 1yd from crotch to top of head. If you look through your mil dot scope and find that your human target (crotch to top of head) measures 1 mil, then it would follow as such:

1yd (size of target--crotch to top of head) x 1000 = 1000yd to target
1 (mil reading)

or, if your target measures 2 mils, then

1 x 1000 =500yd to target
2

Thats how it works. There are various variations of the formula depending whether you measure your target in inches, meters, cm, feet, etc, but they are all basically the same--a battery-less range-finder that doesn't conk out beyond 800yd, or not read through the mist, or read foreground clutter instead. Very dependable and reliable, as long as you keep your wits about you and your head on straight. Hope this helps.


----------



## windowlicker

huntin1 said:


> Aahh, so that's what they're for, wasn't quite sure myself.
> 
> I do know what they're called though. Mil dots, which is short for military dots. I'm pretty sure they named them this cause all the military sniper types have them dots in their scopes. Then, other guys started buying scopes with them in cause they look so kewl, but they kept the name.
> 
> huntin1


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Burl, no I have not shot anything with them except paper as of yet. I'll keep you posted though. I've heard they do a nice job. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Savage model 12fv pre-accu trigger model with trigger work. Leupold VarX III 6.5-20X50 with custom reticle. Harris bi-pod.


----------



## huntin1

johngfoster,

Ahh. My post above was more or less tough in cheek.

And your post is more or less correct. Or you could just get a Mildot Master.  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## windowlicker

I tend to use this one:

target size (inches) x 27.778
mil reading (to the hundredth)

However a range finder is much easier. :beer:

Here are a couple of my Rem. 700 VS 22-250:

















Heres what she'll do:


----------



## huntin1

windowlicker,

I too prefer the rangefinder, my Leica is a whole lot quicker than me trying to figure this stuff out using my fingers. And plainsman hates it when I run out of fingers and borrow a few of his. 8) 

huntin1


----------



## windowlicker

:lol: I hear ya!

Not only that but it sucks having to take your boots off in the cold when you run out of fingers to count!


----------



## johngfoster

huntin1 said:


> johngfoster,
> 
> Ahh. My post above was more or less tough in cheek.
> 
> And your post is more or less correct. Or you could just get a Mildot Master.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> huntin1


Great call. Have one. Works great. The Mildot Master really simplifies using the mil system. :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68

How you like my guns?


----------



## Plainsman

windowlicker said:


> :lol: I hear ya!
> 
> Not only that but it sucks having to take your boots off in the cold when you run out of fingers to count!


huntin1 has the advantage of being able to get to twelve with fingers.


----------



## windowlicker

Haha!


----------



## huntin1

Plainsman said:


> huntin1 has the advantage of being able to get to twelve with fingers.


Doesn't everyone have 6 fingers on each hand? I thought that was normal. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## skiles76

how do you post pics???


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

Bloody whats your custom reticle look like?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Bloody whats your custom reticle look like?


That model of scope comes with a fine duplex. Since I hunt at night under the moon mostly, accept in ND, I wanted a standard duplex. Also gave them my ballistis chart and had them match my 400yd zero to where the fine inner duplex meets the thicker duplex below zero, and they did it perfectly. I need to be cranked up to 20x on the scope though in order for it to be accurate. It's complicated and kinda hard to explain but I hope you understand.

The reticle actually looks normal though.


----------



## skiles76

My savage and shotgun burned up in a car fire and thankfully the insurance bought me this.


----------



## Goose Bandit

Here is my Bushmaster Varminter .223








and Old Faithful Rem 700 22-250


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

My Ruger M77 .223 and Bushmaster Carbon 15.


----------



## marlin22LR

skiles76 said:


> My savage and shotgun burned up in a car fire and thankfully the insurance bought me this.


Ruger mini-14 target model???
how much did you pay?

wicked gun by the way


----------



## skiles76

It cost me $740 before the scope and bipod.


----------



## marlin22LR

nice!

online?
(ive been looking into getting a ruger mini-14 for my dad, he has had a lot of good memories with that gun lol. plus, it would be like THE best gift ever)

dont know if you would know this, but is it safe to drill into the forearm of a Marlin model 60?
(that gun is also very special to him and i dont want to mess it up)


----------



## skiles76

No i bought it at sheels in Lincoln NE. I really love the gun shoots great and is alot of fun.


----------



## skiles76

Hey, varmint hunter is that carbon 15 just an AR variant?


----------



## Mike Benjamin

WAY too many rifles!! You guys need to learn to shoot em close!!
Here is my yote killer!!















Here is one from tonight! Shot at 22 yards!
I was taking the pic....


----------



## marlin22LR

skiles76 said:


> No i bought it at sheels in Lincoln NE. I really love the gun shoots great and is alot of fun.


It comes with an adjustable barrel weight am i correct?
could you explain what difference it makes if its closer to the stock or farther?


----------



## skiles76

Yeah it has a weight on the end. The difference depends on the load your shooting. Start by sighting your rifle in like you normally would and at this point you'll probably cuss the rifle and want to throw it in the scrap heap due to the horrible groups but you just tweek the weight around until you find where it shoots the best. It is just a way to increase the accuracy kinda like a handloader tweaking his loads.


----------



## jason_n

do i see a stevens model 200? or has the blackberry brany got the best of me? either way i got one in a 7mm-08 sweet gun for $279 :beer:


----------



## skiles76

Yeah it's a model 200 but like I said it meet it's end in a car fire. One very angry day. In a week or two I'm meeting up with a guy to trade for another one just like it.


----------



## 308

I don't have pic but mine is a remington model 700 in 6mm. It has a Tasco 3x9 on it. I shoot hornady 95 grain SST 's out of it. :sniper:


----------



## marlin22LR

skiles76 said:


> Yeah it has a weight on the end. The difference depends on the load your shooting. Start by sighting your rifle in like you normally would and at this point you'll probably cuss the rifle and want to throw it in the scrap heap due to the horrible groups but you just tweek the weight around until you find where it shoots the best. It is just a way to increase the accuracy kinda like a handloader tweaking his loads.


ohh, i see. thanks


----------



## fasenbuster

bloodyblinddoors,
Looks like a nice trap! (front left leg) is that your dispatch gun?? :lol:


----------



## mfreeman451

Remington 788 in .243

I also have a Mossberg 835 TKY, no sense in posting the picture though.


----------



## FoxPro223

Colt AR-15/ Zeiss


----------



## weston

it is my little bros rem 700 243 short action with a 3+9 prong horn scope but it will kill he lets me use it when he is not mad at me !







:sniper:


----------



## owwwwww

Heres my Tank, Ruger 22-250 MKII with a Barska 6x24. Shoots great just heavy as heck.


----------



## skiles76

Hey guys just thought i'd let you know my mini-14 target model is for sale!!!


----------



## varmit b gone

Top to Bottom: My True Yote Gun: .223 Remington 700 BDL with custom bolt & trigger some of my other rifles: 17 HMR accutrigger heavy barrel, (big game gun) Ruger hawkeye .270 with Hougue Overmolded stock, and my other coyote gun Ruger M77 .243


----------



## papapete

Here's my Remington 22-250.


----------



## JeffinPA

Here's my rig. Kimber 84m in .204 Ruger and a Leupold VX-L 6x20x56.

Its more accurate than I am.


----------



## iwantabuggy

Just finished the camo job on mine about an hour ago. I am pretty pleased. What do you think?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

My 22-250 Weatherby Vanguard, Bushnell scope, pivoting bipod.
I just got it a week ago but so far i really like it.


----------



## Fallguy

gsehnter-bloms

You will like that Vanguard. If you don't you better sell it to me. :wink:


----------



## USSapper

This works perfect


----------



## Fallguy

USSapper

My son wants to be storm trooper for halloween next year. Can he borrow that gun?


----------



## owwwwww

IWANTABUGGY

I like your camo job, works in all types of terrain. :beer:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

gsehnter-bloms

You will like that Vanguard. If you don't you better sell it to me.

Haha ya i love it so far. I was out today shooting pop cans and man i really like it.


----------



## wmmichael20

howa 1500 varmint supreme 223. 8.5-25x50 illuminated targetdot mueller eradicator


----------

